# Cupcake Ice Cream Cones



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

You bake the cupcake right inside the cone. Might make a nice item to sell at flea markets and sales barns. Carrying around food. You might offer larger amounts set in egg cartons for holidays such as valentine's day

http://www.deadzoom.com/users/blufford/image016.jpg" 

http://thefrugalgirls.com/2010/02/ice-cream-cone-cupcake-recipe-so-cute.html


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I've made these for my kids. That is a good idea, really. Wish I didn't have to have a commercial kitchen for farmer's market which is where I sell.


----------

